# My new redneck hotel



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 3, 2013)

I found a 1993, 33 foot Prowler on GON marketplace for nearly nothing that was in need of major repairs.  Lucky for me, it was only 30 minutes from Saint Simons Island so all it took was asking my Better half if she wanted to go to the beach!  That justified the 6 hour drive to go get it.





I completely removed the roof including the framing and replaced it along with wiring, some new paneling, new fridge, new insulation and roof, floor repair, new flooring and paint and she is ready for service. The plumbing was perfect, water heater, walk in shower and ac works.  She is sitting in Oglethorpe County ready for a good cool nap!


----------



## GAGE (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice work.  I really like the camo touches.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 3, 2013)

Looks good Tim 

Did you rig it for traveling or just leaving at the farm?


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 3, 2013)

Both. It will live at the farm but we are going to make a few trips next spring and summer with it.


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 3, 2013)

thats a nice un' ....

you did a great job rebuilding her ...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice job...............Most will walk away from a job like that....I have
refurbed 3 old campers including a 33' Nomad, so I understand
the work and sweat you put into it........

Very rewarding to be able to make one look that good !!!!


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 4, 2013)

Good job! Looks great!


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 4, 2013)

Good job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2013)

That's about one of the nicest refurbs I've seen. Very nice job.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 4, 2013)

Since I know where it is, I may have to take a nap in it myself..


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 5, 2013)

Arrow3 said:


> Since I know where it is, I may have to take a nap in it myself..





Just leave a 20 on the table and help your self!


----------

